# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Texturing Overworld Map

## GeoMage

Hi,
I am using GIMP. I sketched on normal paper an overworld map, scanned it to my computer, and so far have finished using GIMP to outline all the borders, mountains, rivers, etc... basically just drew over all my sketched lines. Now I have a huge 5048x6458pixel map outline, black and white. 

I am ready to texture it. I wan't it to kinda have a worn out look to it and I am interested in this look here:
http://fireemblemblog.files.wordpres.../world_map.jpg

But I don't know how to texture it like that in GIMP. Could anyone help me out here, maybe reference me to a tutorial that does just this, or provide me with instructions on how to do this?
If brushes are involved, I would rather not use any brushes someone else made already.

I already tried this tutorial:
http://www.gimpusers.com/tutorials/o...ent-paper.html
But it does not look exactly how I want it to; when I did try it out, due the the extreamly large size of the image and when viewed at 100%, the bumps were huge and it just looked odd, fake, and ya know...just did not work.

Thanks,
GeoMage

----------


## Ascension

I don't see any actual texture but I do see a lot of clouds, splotches, and grunge brushes.  If you're looking to not use someone else's brushes then keep your eyes open for random stains and cracks that you see around the house or at work etc. and take a picture of them.  There's a default PS brush that looks close to the splotches, it's a scatter brush that has been enlarged.

----------


## GeoMage

Ok,
I also just found this tutorial not too long ago. I am going to try it out.
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...using-the-Gimp

----------


## guyanonymous

I really like those mountains.

----------


## Jammy780

:O

Wow that is truely amazing, I know this is the help section but wow, that's good! Keep up the good work is all I can say.

----------

